# Extractor Shake Test Beretta 92



## marb4 (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a Beretta 92FS that has had a couple of failure to extract issues recently. (I've made some other posts regarding this issue. Thanks for bearing with me on this one.) I did the extractor shake test (remove slide, place live round under extractor, rotate and shake to see if it stays in place).

I can get the round to come off but it takes some significant shaking to do so. With the round under the extractor, its not held exactly rock solid against the bolt face. There's a little wiggle but again it takes a pretty good shake to get it to fall off. 

How tightly should the round be held against the bolt face?

If it holds in place with gentle to moderate shaking is this sufficent?

This is not exactly scientific but how much shaking should be required to get the round to come off?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll tell you what to do. Go to MGW or Brownells and buy a new extractor and spring and you won't have to worry about that issue at all. Very inexpensive replacement and likewise very easy to replace.


----------



## haycreek (Jun 30, 2011)

-- or--- you can remove the extractor, then stone a slight amount from under the extractor where it limits the amount of "bite" onto the shell, by removing a small amount of material, this allows the extractor claw to grab a bigger bite. note , that the extractor claw should have no more than a 90 degree bite, it is better to have a little less than 90 degrees, any thing over 90 degrees, and the extractor will slip off.


----------

